# new cage idea.



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm considering getting a new cage for Echo and Eclipse because the flight cage was, well, destroyed recently by movers. We're moving during the summer and the packers weren't very gentle  and the small cage they are in right now is just to small for the two of them. If you guys could look at this link to the cage I really like and tell me what you thank I would really appreciate it. Or if you have any ideas of a simaller cage, maybe a little cheaper that would be great to 

Thanks for your time

http://www.petco.com/product/15342/Avian-Adventures-Chiquita-Dometop-Bird-Cages.aspx


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

I actually thought this was a tremendous deal:

http://www.windycityparrot.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=19302242001


----------



## sassismom (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a cage almost identical to that and my guys love it, although it was only half that much. So may ReniLyn's find is a better deal.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

ReniLyn said:


> I actually thought this was a tremendous deal:
> 
> http://www.windycityparrot.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=19302242001


I have one of those cages for my linnie  I think that cage would be great for two tiels


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

yes it is a really nice cage but the mess they make is huuuge, I really like it and it is way cheaper, but does anyone no of one that can make the mess easier to clean?

Thank you for the link though I will look into that one if I can't find something easier to clean.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If you want cage that is easy to clean I would look for one that has big doors and not any hard to reach areas, seed guards are a plus as well.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

oh, good idea xxxSpikexxx that is something that slipped my mind. thanks


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't know where you're from but

$200










 - Bottom Grate and Seed Tray are both removable for easier cleaning
 - Seed skirt attaches
- Lockable Secured Latch for Large Main Access Door
 

This one is $51










If you want easy cleaning then get a cage that has a pull out tray, they're a LIFE SAVER and make cleaning so much easier and quicker. (all 3 of my cages have them and it takes me not even 10 minutes to scrub and put paper towels on it and it's done) 

Also, like Spike said one with a nice sized door so you can shove your hand(s) in there to get whatever or clean it. Usually a grate that you can take out is a bonus as well, I have a cage with a grate that you can take out and it is so easy to just clean and put back in the cage.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

oh! those are great! the first one is kinda like what I was thinking, where can I find something like that? I didn't see much on ebay... but there was a couple nice ones, nother like that though!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I found that one on ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bird-Parrot-cage-Macaw-Cockatoo-African-Grey-Q32-2422-S_W0QQitemZ150340557133QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item150340557133&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A5|294%3A50

it's even better when it's free shipping lol (this one is)


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

what did you put in the search bar? My dorm isn't bringing it up. it's weird because I can use ebay but not the link lol special I know :blush:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol! put *"Bird Cages"* in the search bar, the next to it, it says "*in*" click on the arrow and scroll down until you get to *Home & Garden* click it then press *Search*. Then on the left hand side it'll come up with *Categories *under that you'll see *Pet Supplies* just click on that and it comes up with all the cages.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

awesome! thank you so much!


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Check out your local craigslist/classifieds as well to get deals 
________
Shemale movies


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah my mummykins said to do that, I will this weekend!


----------



## herno1 (Apr 4, 2009)

In my opinion, it's a good cage, but I think you can find it for a better price. Like Solace said, maybe you can look in ebay. Im sure you're gonna find something A LOT cheaper than that.


----------



## 11bryces (May 24, 2009)

omg 51$ !!!!!! from where that is a price that is so cheap ! im so interested !


----------

